# A JJC HAS JUST ARRIVED.



## CRAFTGLORY (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi,

I'm stopping by to say hello to all the great people of the word. It took me about a couple of weeks to figure out how to post this "introduce yourself" stuff. But I'm not surprised, for how else do you differentiate a newbie from a veteran?

Anyway, I look forward to having a swell time.

Thanks to everyone.

C.


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep it in the back of your mind that the many who fire anonymous volleys at those they disdainfully pronounce no0b often only defend their tenuous tenure as it's all they have.

Let the worst roll off you without consideration and you'll be aces.

Welcome!


----------



## Sam (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, C.


----------



## CRAFTGLORY (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## wacker (Dec 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 13, 2008)

Howdy C and welcome to WF.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Nickie (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## watuwanz (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Ken


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Craft and welcome to the forum


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 14, 2008)

*Welcome to WF, where no noobs is bad news (no bad noobs to be found)*

Welcome.
And thanks to A. Mann for letting me thread his noob line (I hope I haven't in so doing become a suffering noob with tenuous tenure).


----------

